# Kissing your cat...



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So, I see an article on Yahoo. Title is "Is Kissing Your Pet ok or Risky?" I'm not even going to open it up, haha! I kiss my Fozzy allll the time!


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

I will also never check it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Me too, can't help it


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

I kiss Gizmo on the head all the time, Kinda hard not to when he comes running over and head bumps me in the face


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

about 6 or 7 years ago a vet told me that it wasn't safe for me to be kissing my cats. it took me less than 24 hours to completely dismiss that idea.

i figure there are many more risky things to get sick from, just going about my normal routine.

both mickey and snick will "present their noses" when i ask them if they have any "sugar" for mommy -- i then kiss them on their noses.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've kissed all sorts of animals for more years than I care to admit and apparently my immune system is well above average - today alone I've kissed several cats, a dog and a horse!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

My cats get kisses on the head all of the time. It would be really hard not to kiss their cute little heads!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I always kiss my babies on the head. It is just instinctive. Suzie gives me little face licks (I consider them kitty kisses) although I got to push her away a lot as she can get a little OTT with kissing!! (My husband says she isn't kissing me, she is tasting me..)


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I braved it and read the article...the vet who wrote it says he kisses his pets too. Just a couple cautionary mentions about not kissing a pet with ringworm or similar yucks...and not kissing them on the mouth. 

I kissed my Mocha all the time. She'd give me big licks in return.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I kiss EVERYONE - even my cats at the shelter!!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Psh, whatevs.

I miss MowMOw on his face, head, and back ALL the time!!

Book doesn't like kissing much, but he lets me kiss him on the back and top of his head... so.. not about to stop kissing my boys.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

I kiss all my cats! With Orion, it is a form of punishment (I don't actually punish my cats).

Orion is the kind of cat that will come to you on the rare occasions that he wants affection. Otherwise, you are to feed him, give him treats, operate the laser or wand toys or, if you can't make yourself useful, stay out of his way. So when he is being bad, I love to scoop him up and cuddle and kiss him and tell him how much I love him - he writhes in protest, his expression is one of experiencing pure, evil, unspeakable torture and he meows indignantly. I'm pretty sure both of us are thinking "how stupid are you?? Won't you ever understand that you're not supposed to go on the table / touch me without explicit permission??".

It doesn't teach him anything, it just makes me feel better because he is so histrionic about it. He's the kind of cat that if I want him to be good, I need to play with him until he is too tired to get into trouble.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Tiliqua said:


> Orion is the kind of cat that will come to you on the rare occasions that he wants affection. Otherwise, you are to feed him, give him treats, operate the laser or wand toys or, if you can't make yourself useful, stay out of his way.


:lol: excellent


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol I kiss Yuki all the time too and she gives me kitty kisses all the time (licks). I love watching her face when she licks the end of my nose, she goes cross-eyed!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I scoop up Lacey and kiss on her until she groans. Then I kiss some more until the ears go back! I put her down then I get swatted! It's all a game to me! You'd think after a year she'd get used to this.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I do give some kisses...But I'm afraid I'm more into burying my nose into their fur and 'Huffing' them!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I kiss both my cats on the top of their head/neck all the time, and they groom me all over my face and head... it's all good


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> I do give some kisses...But I'm afraid I'm more into burying my nose into their fur and 'Huffing' them!!


HA! LOL!
(coughs and clears throat)

My name is cat face and I'm a cat huffer!


----------



## desmoluci (Dec 7, 2013)

My cats don't like it at all, they don't even like to be held. They do like to lay next to me on the couch to get some head scratchin', though. :grin:


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> I do give some kisses...But I'm afraid I'm more into burying my nose into their fur and 'Huffing' them!!


I love a face full of soft kitty fur!! And then give them kisses for putting up with the harassment!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Tiliqua said:


> So when he is being bad, I love to scoop him up and cuddle and kiss him and tell him how much I love him - he writhes in protest, his expression is one of experiencing pure, evil, unspeakable torture and he meows indignantly. I'm pretty sure both of us are thinking "how stupid are you?? Won't you ever understand that you're not supposed to go on the table / touch me without explicit permission??".
> 
> It doesn't teach him anything, it just makes me feel better because he is so histrionic about it.


 Lacey to a T. At least you don't get swatted afterwards!! :kittyturn


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

Poor Seven has to endure at least 30 kisses day on head, checks, neck, and on rare occasions paws. No protests except sometimes when i go for over 10 kisses in 5 seconds, an indignant meow and at which point he is released :>


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a kiss-o-holic to my kitties too. Stephano eventually gets disgusted and starts making his little teenage grumpy noises for me to stop, but I kiss him about 10 more times before letting him go. Everyone gets kisses in this house.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tiliqua said:


> I kiss all my cats! With Orion, it is a form of punishment (I don't actually punish my cats).


 
That's too funny! :razz:

My husband always says that I "manhandle" my cats and the purring must be done for self soothing purposes! :shock:

I feel the urge to give my cats kisses pretty much anytime they are looking extremely cute! And that is a lot of the time! Hubby says I must have "issues" but hey, I'm ok with that! :cool

They typically get a couple of little treats when I am over my kissing fit so they don't mind!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I've always kissed my cats (on the head, nose, cheeks, you name it). Scout gets all "ewww, Mom, stop giving me kisses" after one or two, but Jem loved getting kisses. I really don't care about germs!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Sadie isn't so sure what good kisses (human) do. But that was my fault? lol When she was a ball of fluff masquerading as a kitten, I use to pick her up and rub my cheek against hers, and she loves that. She gives her kisses in little licks.

Belle LOVES kisses!!! She will let you kiss her head, neck, back, paws, etc. The more you give her, the more she loves it. And she's one of those that also like you to rub her eyes, lightly, but still a few rubs, and she's in heaven. She will give little licks too, however she is far more sparing with her "kisses" than her sister.

B.B. doesn't want ridiculousness, she's far too mature to put up with that nonsense, but she will give you the top of her head (literally aim her forehead to your mouth) and allow you to have a kiss, maybe two but don't get stupid. LOL She never returns kisses, never has. She doesn't like the touch of human skin (it must be covered, hands are ok, but arms, stomach, legs, etc. MUST be covered, or she freaks lol), so she's darn sure not going to lick you with her tongue! ew LOL


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

cat face said:


> B.B. doesn't want ridiculousness, she's far too mature to put up with that nonsense, but she will give you the top of her head (literally aim her forehead to your mouth) and allow you to have a kiss, maybe two but don't get stupid. LOL


Hahaha, I'm laughing out loud at this picture - all I can think is, "You may kiss the ring (forehead)". LOL, what a queen she is (in the true human sense of the word).

Kitty kisses are mandatory at my house. My husband is always telling me to stop mauling the cats lol. My Punky boy that I lost in October could never get enough kisses - he was truly my baby boy. Of the cats I have now, Penny will allow it but is suspicious of it, Mystique is not certain but will now allow 'back smoochies' where I pick her front legs up off the ground when I'm standing behind her and kiss her back, and Sunny will allow kisses anywhere I want (he's a mellow guy) but doesn't purr yet - which tells me he is just tolerating, not loving it. My husband tells them to 'get used to it because Mom just has to do it' lol.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

If I didn't give Mr. Diggs a kiss on the forehead multiple times a day (when he shoves his face into mine) .. I have a feeling I'd end up with poo in my shoe lol. He likes his smooches!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm the breadwinner here, they'd better give me lots of kisses!


----------



## Lamb Chop's daddy (Oct 21, 2013)

*I'm not going to swap spit with Lamb Chop but...*

she gives me soft kitty kisses and I kiss her on the head & cheek sometimes. LOL, Belly kisses too sometimes she has no fur on her belly and I can't resist.

I don't like to do this with others pets and I don't think I would do it if an outside pet. Lamb Chop is declawed and strictly indoors.

This is the yahoo link if interested. I think people with immune system disorders might or might not benefit. The psychological benefit might out weight the downside to kissing your pet.

http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/kissing-pet-okay-risky-133600390.html


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Pft, I let my cat eat food out of my mouth


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

0ozma said:


> Pft, I let my cat eat food out of my mouth


LOL, you're not alone. Jem used to give me kisses on the lips.  And I let him lick yogurt off my spoon (and yes, I'd use the spoon again). Scout doesn't like people food, but I'm sure I'd let him do the same.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I give Robin a peck on the head. Very tricky. I have to wait til he's not in motion, and give him a quick kiss on the head or nose.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

i kiss both of mine on their foreheads and play bite their ears


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Kitty-The-Cat said:


> I don't kiss my cat but I give her what I call "hotties." I inhale and then press my mouth against her on the back or side, and then exhale while pressed against her. I used to do this to one of my cats growing up and I think they like the warm spot it creates.


Oh Dear, is this what you call it?!!
I would just probably have called it"Reversed Huffing"!! 
Either way, I'm guilty of this practice too!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Reverse huffing.....LOL!! That is funny, I do that, now I have a name for it. 

I think we are all in danger of death from kissing our cats. Arwen is the one cat that I don't kiss, mostly because I can't even hold her, since she is always going to have her feral instincts, and she does not want to be picked up. That and she eats rats and squirrels.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Oh Dear, is this what you call it?!!
> I would just probably have called it"Reversed Huffing"!!
> Either way,* I'm guilty of this practice too!*


Ditto! 

I was just doing it the other day to warm up Sadie after being out in the cold for a few hours. The look she gave me was pricless... as soon as the heat started to sink to the skin she turned her head and lookd me in the eyes as if to say, "How did you do that?!" then "Do it again, please!" LOL


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I've kissed my Razzle and Geets for almost 18 years and have never had any health problems. They are, or were (Razzle died), indoor kitties, so maybe that makes a difference. I love to kiss their wet, cute, rubber noses. They put up with it but I call it a kitty tax. With Razzle, I couldn't wait to come home and kiss his nose and mouth. 

Kathy


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Kitty-The-Cat said:


> I don't kiss my cat but I give her what I call "hotties." I inhale and then press my mouth against her on the back or side, and then exhale while pressed against her. I used to do this to one of my cats growing up and I think they like the warm spot it creates.


Lol I do this to the back of Yuki's neck too!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh, I can't stop kissing them, and "grooming" them with my chin, they're just so adorable!


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

*how can i not kiss this guy ?*

this guy wants kisses, cant you tell? lol


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I kiss my little guys all the time!


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

And its his 1st Bday tomorrow!!


----------

